# Kevin Stevens Of Coast to Coast Exotics speaking at IHS symposium 2012



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

I can confirm that I have been booked by the IHS to speak at the West Midlands symposium 15th July 2012. It is to be held at Dudley Zoo. The quality of the speakers is high, I'm joined by author Daniel Bennett and natural history photographer Greame Skinner. My talk will be on Ecuador and the Galapagos Islands. More details will follow.

Don't forget I am also booked for a talk 4th April 2012 at Myerscough College, Preston - this is another high profile event and the first Educational Herpetology Symposium to to be held. See separate posts for more details.

Come along and say hi, I love to meet people and chat before and after the talks.


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Bump for the day!


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

Kev the Dudley Zoo event sounds good, I think it's definitely one to put in my diary. 
See you at both events!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Evie said:


> Kev the Dudley Zoo event sounds good, I think it's definitely one to put in my diary.
> See you at both events!


I seem in demand this year :blush:

See you soon, Helen!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Bump!


----------

